
Shutterstock employees fight company's new Chinese search blacklist - Karunamon
https://theintercept.com/2019/11/06/shutterstock-china-censorship-tech/
======
deogeo
> “Do we make the majority of our content available to China’s 1.3 billion
> citizens or do we take away their ability to access it entirely? We
> ultimately believe, consistent with our brand promise, it is more valuable
> for storytellers to have access to our collection to creatively and
> impactfully tell their stories.”

But they do more than just make part of their collection available: they
conceal the existence of censorship. As the article says, searching for banned
terms merely returns no results - it doesn't inform the user that "These
search terms are censored on request of the Chinese government."

